# Do we risk deactivation for tipping sign?



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

So I hear that we can put up a tipping sign (at least in California). But is this new rule actually in effect at this moment or are we still waiting? I have my tipping sign ready to go, I have a velcro mount on the drivers side sun visor. But I haven't put it up because I want to make sure I'm not going to get reported and deactivated.

Getting some low ratings I can handle. If the ratings get out of control I can take the sign down. But right now Uber is my primary income so I don't want to get shut down over a few tips. Thanks.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

valor said:


> So I hear that we can put up a tipping sign (at least in California). But is this new rule actually in effect at this moment or are we still waiting? I have my tipping sign ready to go, I have a velcro mount on the drivers side sun visor. But I haven't put it up because I want to make sure I'm not going to get reported and deactivated.
> 
> Getting some low ratings I can handle. If the ratings get out of control I can take the sign down. But right now Uber is my primary income so I don't want to get shut down over a few tips. Thanks.


Here is some good news for you as reported in the Chicago Tribune Article. You are allowed to solicit Tips and you should expect and deserve a 15% tip on average according to the IRS. See IRS link below the article on tipping.

*With settlement, tipping is coming to Uber*

*http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-uber-tipping-20160427-story.html*

IRA says to expect 15% Tip on average.

*https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Smal...dit-Techniques-Guide-Chapter-17#_Toc307217072*


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

valor said:


> So I hear that we can put up a tipping sign (at least in California). But is this new rule actually in effect at this moment or are we still waiting? I have my tipping sign ready to go, I have a velcro mount on the drivers side sun visor. But I haven't put it up because I want to make sure I'm not going to get reported and deactivated.
> 
> Getting some low ratings I can handle. If the ratings get out of control I can take the sign down. But right now Uber is my primary income so I don't want to get shut down over a few tips. Thanks.


Instead of a tipping sign put in an electronic slot machine, rigged not to payout money, gaming your customers is legal in my state, so is Uber, what's the difference!


----------

